# making a charging system?



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

hey all. i have an old amf tractor 8hp briggs motor. when i got it all wiring was cut to pieces so i added a magnetron ign and a car solinoid with a pushbutton starter and a kill switch. also i added a car battery for extra cranking power. my question is has anyone ever wired a charging system from scratch? the motor has the 2 wires coming out from under the flywheel. thanks for any replies. f-n-m :dude:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well if it has those old fuses, it would be from that fuse directly to the battery, or ammeter in between. and the negative post grounded to the frame or better yet a engine mounting bolt.


----------

